# North Wales Cruise



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

CANCELLED


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

From where mate, where you based??


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

YES!!!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

YES!!!


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

YES!!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

:-|


----------



## H20TGP (Apr 24, 2009)

Sounds good !!

Providing our TT eventually arrives we would love to join in as you pass our place on the A55.

Will watch out for further details.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Thinking of a date at the beginning of august. Will this be ok for you all.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

think we will be up for this m8, but 23 aug is awesome gti open day and N.West & N.East Members - 1st Aug 2009 is another meet..so booked for them already 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I would think September might be better, we have a busy August


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

im only available 2nd weekend Aug cos of events or any time Sep.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

:-|


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Good for me


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sep good for me too.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sept good for me also, so long as its before or after 11th - 14th


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

CANCELLED


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Date is good and would plan to meet up at the Dragon Cafe at approx 11 to 11.30 as i will be coming from North Liverpool.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Date is good and would plan to meet up at the Dragon Cafe at approx 11 to 11.30 as i will be coming from North Liverpool.


I will tag along with you, as I am just down the road in Warrington


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> Saturday the 19th of September


 good to go 8)



> I will tag along with you, as I am just down the road in Warrington


 and us


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The northern boys could meet up at Burger King next to B+Q on the A49, next to M62 at 10 to 10.15 ish if thats any good.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> The northern boys could meet up at Burger King next to B+Q on the A49, next to M62 at 10 to 10.15 ish if thats any good.


FIne with me... I live umm 5 mins from there


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll catch ya at nantwich as i'm 2 mins away from A500


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> think we will be up for this m8, but 23 aug is awesome gti open day and N.West & N.East Members - 1st Aug 2009 is another meet..so booked for them already 8)


 Its also Tatton Park classic and sports car show on the Sat and Sunday. :?


----------



## audittjan (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi!

New member here...

We live in North Wales, so we'll meet you at the Dragon's rest about 11 - 11.30 if thats ok!

Jan & Chris
"Sunny" Rhyl

Audi TT Quattro Cabriolet
AC Cobra...


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

I live just down the road from Llandudno really so i'm game  I'll meet you at the Dragon's rest also. Will have to set my alarm as i won't get in from work untill 4am the previous night ha ha. See you all soon!!! Mike


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

just realised I am on holiday










oh well next time


----------



## H20TGP (Apr 24, 2009)

That date is good for us.

We will lurk in the Springfield Hotel car park off the A55 at Pentre Halkyn and then tag on behind,

I take it that the lunch stop will be at the Dragon Cafe??

Look forward to it.

Cheers

Tom & Sue


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

CANCELLED


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

audimad said:


> CANCELLED


erm why?? :?


----------



## H20TGP (Apr 24, 2009)

Ditto??

A reason would be nice :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

yes any reason?


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

OMG just spotted this thread!!!! 

Whats happening then?


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

audimad said:


> CANCELLED


Guys just because one person can't make it doesn't mean we have to cancel the whole cruise! Everyone can still do it exactly how it was initially laid out?? just a thought.....


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

If Mr Audio cant go who can?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I was organising the cruise but i can no longer make it so i cancelled it but if anyone still wants to go then feel free to organise something yourselves.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Would just be nice for you to have said I can't make this, can someone else take up the reigns rather than Cancelled... it up set a few people...


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

If everyone is still up for it then i think we should go ahead with the cruise in the way it was initially outlined. I'm only 10 mins drive away from the final meeting point on the orme so i can't really comment on where everyone wants to make the stops on the way but i'm still up for joining at the dragon's rest cafe....


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

audimad said:


> I was organising the cruise but i can no longer make it so i cancelled it but if anyone still wants to go then feel free to organise something yourselves.


 That's very kind of you to suggest if anyone else wants to organise it they can do so. :roll:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Would just be nice for you to have said I can't make this, can someone else take up the reigns rather than Cancelled... it up set a few people...


 Why do you care anyway, you were not even going.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

By the way if you are meeting at the Dragons Rest then i think it might be a good idea just to let the owner know how many of you are going so he can accomodate you all as it can get very busy.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

audimad said:


> By the way if you are meeting at the Dragons Rest then i think it might be a good idea just to let the owner know how many of you are going so he can accomodate you all as it can get very busy.


If we can get an idea of the numbers then i can let the owner know as he is my mates uncle.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

smarties24 said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > By the way if you are meeting at the Dragons Rest then i think it might be a good idea just to let the owner know how many of you are going so he can accomodate you all as it can get very busy.
> ...


 Just send me a PM when you know how many as he is a very good friend of ours and i'll give him a call for you. :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

What's your mates name?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

audimad said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Would just be nice for you to have said I can't make this, can someone else take up the reigns rather than Cancelled... it up set a few people...
> ...


I am a member of the TTOC, a committee member and also a moderator of the forum... so surprisingly I care about these things...

Or should I just write cancelled on every thread I get involved in...

I don't like arguments on here and that sort of comment is the one that really gets my back up.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


 Quite right to. I also think you will find an explination for any cancellation is also common courtesy. That's 2 N/Wales meets that piss ups and brewerys bring to mind. :roll: Maybe it will be 3rd time lucky but it don't exactly breed confidence IMO.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Some people hey... :roll:

right this will happen, and I will get involved... 

Just due to time commitments etc, I will be looking to do this the first weekend of October... Any thoughts?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Some people hey... :roll:
> 
> right this will happen, and I will get involved...
> 
> Just due to time commitments etc, I will be looking to do this the first weekend of October... Any thoughts?


Don't forget my cruise which is looking like Saturday the 5th Sept mate. :wink: First weekend in October sounds fine so far.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Some people hey... :roll:
> ...


Well that would be a good timing, once a month... just got to find a route into the foreign fields


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> Some people hey... :roll:
> 
> right this will happen, and I will get involved...
> 
> Just due to time commitments etc, I will be looking to do this the first weekend of October... Any thoughts?


ADI :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Some people hey... :roll:
> ...


bugger...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats the 10th you could still do the 3rd but it would be two weekends running.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Thats the 10th you could still do the 3rd but it would be two weekends running.


Indeed would need more thinking


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

just count us in on what ever day m8


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm absolutely sick and tired of all this crap about this run. It was an idea of mine to do something, if all of you were interested in a welsh run then why didn't you get of your backsides and organise something yourselves instead of moaning about me when i cancelled it. I'm also fed up of all the sniping that goes on in this club. I no longer consider myself a member of the ttoc so you can leave me alone. :evil:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

audimad said:


> I'm absolutely sick and tired of all this crap about this run. It was an idea of mine to do something, if all of you were interested in a welsh run then why didn't you get of your backsides and organise something yourselves instead of moaning about me when i cancelled it. I'm also fed up of all the sniping that goes on in this club. I no longer consider myself a member of the ttoc so you can leave me alone. :evil:


Listen fella, dont take it to heart. I think people have over reacted. If you havent organised a cruise before then I say well done for having a go - I know it aint easy. But once people have expressed interest then cancelling should be by mutual consent.
I think the folks here should cut you some slack.
Be nice if you could reconsider.

Matt


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Audimad, Matt has put it well above mate.

Or, if you didnt want to organise, you are still free to come along buddy 

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> I'm absolutely sick and tired of all this crap about this run. It was an idea of mine to do something, if all of you were interested in a welsh run then why didn't you get of your backsides and organise something yourselves instead of moaning about me when i cancelled it. I'm also fed up of all the sniping that goes on in this club. I no longer consider myself a member of the ttoc so you can leave me alone. :evil:


So I take it that you would like me to cancel your membership then ,could you please return your membership card promptly


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> Some people hey... :roll:
> 
> right this will happen, and I will get involved...
> 
> Just due to time commitments etc, I will be looking to do this t*he first weekend of October*... Any thoughts?


Harumgh! I'm in Wiltshire that weekend :? And ADI is the weekend after ,,,,


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oh, that's 2 weekends in Wiltshire for me :roll:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > I'm absolutely sick and tired of all this crap about this run. It was an idea of mine to do something, if all of you were interested in a welsh run then why didn't you get of your backsides and organise something yourselves instead of moaning about me when i cancelled it. I'm also fed up of all the sniping that goes on in this club. I no longer consider myself a member of the ttoc so you can leave me alone. :evil:
> ...


 What part of LEAVE ME ALONE can't you understand?


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

les said:


> Quite right to. I also think you will find an explination for any cancellation is also common courtesy. *That's 2 N/Wales meets that piss ups and brewerys bring to mind.* :roll: Maybe it will be 3rd time lucky but it don't exactly breed confidence IMO.


`

dont bring that up les, i was one half of the duo organising one of them and it was some of your comments that made me pack in the idea of oganising one! say what you think by all means but try not to be so harsh!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT1012 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Quite right to. I also think you will find an explination for any cancellation is also common courtesy. *That's 2 N/Wales meets that piss ups and brewerys bring to mind.* :roll: Maybe it will be 3rd time lucky but it don't exactly breed confidence IMO.
> ...


Some of my comments made you pack the cruise in YEAH RIGHT :roll: Anyway enoughs enough. I have a cruise to orgainize why not come along it's sure to be a good day and no hard feelings?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Is it the coming full moon on Thursday morning that makes people so touchy :roll:

Calm down all; sit comfortably with your eyes closed and then breath in slowly through your nose and as you gently breath out through your mouth just let your neck and shoulders relax down and imagine the word CALM in front of your eyes. Doing this for 5 minutes or so will reduce your stress levels 8)


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

les said:


> TT1012 said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Feel I have to add something to this too.

One of the main reasons this was cancelled was due to my work commitments at the time.
We were having major product issues which required site visits to 16 sites accross the uk and ireland. I worked away from home for seven solid weeks to rectify all of the issues.
Sorry if this caused some bad feelings, that was never my intention and work had to come first I'm afraid.

I will however be off to the Awesome GTI open day so hopefully catch up with you all there


----------



## audittjan (Jul 11, 2009)

So.....is it cancelled or not???

Don't get online often, but just noticed this...and we'd made plans to take that day off work, pack the kids off etc..

If it's still on, then we'll be at the Dragon stop as arranged.... :?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

mazmadjan said:


> So.....is it cancelled or not???
> 
> Don't get online often, but just noticed this...and we'd made plans to take that day off work, pack the kids off etc..
> 
> If it's still on, then we'll be at the Dragon stop as arranged.... :?


Hi mate

Sorry it got cancelled and other events have been organised around it. I must say i do like driving around Wales myself, but over the next month or 2 im going to be very busy, otherwise i would organise a North Wales cruise myself 

Paul


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

end of month or begging of month, after pay day for future reference would be perfect 

must admit i don't hold my breath with the wales cruise anymore, i'll just wait for, les, scouse, jammy, syd, ect.. ect... to let me know when/if it finally comes off... i've been dissapointed twice now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> end of month or begging of month, after pay day for future reference would be perfect
> 
> must admit i don't hold my breath with the wales cruise anymore, i'll just wait for, les, scouse, jammy, syd, ect.. ect... to let me know when/if it finally comes off... i've been dissapointed twice now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 You could always have a go at organising a cruise yourself Tony :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

come on Tony, oh no thats Eileen isn't it..

steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

surprised you'd let me organise anything les??? with all your comments i though you north westers would want to steer clear incase the final destination was a strip club :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> surprised you'd let me organise anything les??? with all your comments i though you north westers would want to steer clear incase the final destination was a strip club :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thats what I was hoping for


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> surprised you'd let me organise anything les??? with all your comments i though you north westers would want to steer clear incase the final destination was a strip club :lol: :lol: :lol:


 You stripping off Tony would not be for the weak stomached mate :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > surprised you'd let me organise anything les??? with all your comments i though you north westers would want to steer clear incase the final destination was a strip club :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


dunno what strip clubs you've been to mate??? but the ones i go t the punters don't take off their clothes... just the girls :roll: Perhaps it's a generation thing  who knows what strip clubs were like in the early 50's :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > end of month or begging of month, after pay day for future reference would be perfect
> ...


Tony

I think you need to remind Les who organised the Southport meet :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Matt B said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


oh you mean thebiggest meet from the northwest local so far this year... and we're getting late on in the year too.. not that it's a competition les :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So when is it happening then :roll: :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> So when is it happening then :roll: :wink:


I can help sort this out, but not until I get back from my holidays  8)


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Paul (Jammyd),

Just seen your last entry on this thread.

Is this something you are still looking to get involved in, was chatting to Les last night at the meet and as well as us both agreeing we need a cruise this side of Xmas, i think he might be interested in getting involved to help, with a litle more arm twisting! :lol:

Be nice to do this along the lines discussed last night about driving round Snowdonia.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Now I'd quite fancy a trip into North Wales but couldn't make the original dates for this one.

My parents live down there and I know some cracking roads, including a beautiful stretch of near-perfect driving road near Lake Bala. I'm sure I can work us out a cracking circuit heading out through Mold and Ruthin and then through Bala and onwards, with a visit to Portmeirion (home of the classic TV show The Prisoner) and then up through the Snowdonian mountains and perhaps a stop for ice cream at Beddgellert, taking in Cearnarvon castle and finally (as it will no doubt be dark by then) a simple run back along the A55.

I don't get too many weekends off though and I'm booked up already for a little while. My next weekend is 21/22 November. Daylight would be short so it would need an early start to make the most of what day there will be, setting off somewhere around Queensferry at daybreak.

If there's interest I'll start us up a new thread.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> Paul (Jammyd),
> 
> Just seen your last entry on this thread.
> 
> ...


 HEY? WHAT?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

for MARK DAVIES,,, aprox how many miles and what time scale are you looking at there ? ...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Mark the dates seem fine, plenty of time to arrange this so I would go for it... I am sure we could drum up 10 at least :lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

That sounds good to me...................date is already in my diary for that weekend!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

roddy said:


> for MARK DAVIES,,, aprox how many miles and what time scale are you looking at there ? ...


I'll have to work that one out. Was thinking of meeting at St David's Hotel just outside Queensferry. From there I'd expect the round trip to be something like 200 miles - with a couple of stops say 6 hours for the trip.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry folks... if it was 28th / 29th i'd be there... but 21st/22nd is about 4 days before payday and with it being so close to the christmas period and having probably blow a shead load of money on gifts i'd have to say getting the cash together for a couple of tanks of juice for a razz around wales won't happen [smiley=bigcry.gif] (can predict it now) like i said if it was the week later 28th/29th i'd have been paid and no probs.. but just can't see me managing it on the 21st/22nd.

sorry folks.. have a good en !!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Can we close this thread now in favour of Marks new cruise so as not to cause confusion? :?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

New cruise thread here:

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=152450


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> New cruise thread here:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=152450


 Cheers Mark, now would be good if this could be locked now don't you think? PM a mod/admin and see if you can get it locked if you agree.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

If anyone see's a reason for this to be un-locked please PM me...

Jammyd


----------

